# Frustrated- foster vent



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

I have a foster right now named Shiloh. She is a beautiful dog in each sence of the word.....
She is actually ( I believe) a mix. She is only 55# or so but has all of the characteristics of a PB .It's just that she is smaller.....

Roxie on the other hand (My female Spayed GSD) as you know is A PB GSD and at a weight of 90# or so is not exactly a lap dog. 

They really do not like each other. Roxie pulling her dominance growling and nipping....when it gets bad , Shiloh will nip back , or lift her paws in defence.....then it's over- the poop hits the fan and it's all out war. 
I tried them again today while I was home in the living room. Well I have been doing this for very many years and I am sorry to say I have met my match. 
these two went at it. No one else home. Each time I got them apart and tried to walk away with one, the other would come up from behind and nail the one I was walking. It went on for a good five minutes and I got bit in the interim. This has never EVER happened to me. I am SoSOSOSO upset I am actually crying over it. Both dogs are fully separated and in different ends of the house. 
Shiloh was so upset she ate through her harness and her collar. I even hit Roxanne- something I never do - 
I am SO upset I could spit and swear but I won't 
I don't think I have EVER had as frustrating a time as with these two dogs........ I had one at the end of each arm and tried walking Shiloh towards the bedroom so I could close her behind the door. 
As soon as I would try and let one go to close the door, they'd get to each other again- Well eventually I was bitten in the foot and in the upper arm. It's hurting bad but not go to the hospital bad......a big old bruise is forming........ it was a reaction bite...... Shiloh tagged me both times............... NOw my other shoulder feels like I damaged it holding Roxie back too....... 
And to think I was contemplating keeping her(Shiloh) as well.!!!!!!! 
How could I be so stinking wrong!?!?!?!?
She will be going back to Tennessee on Saturday..... I feel like such a failure on this one....I can hardly stand it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's a tough situation. Please don't feel like a failure! We had a fight last nite started by our fostered dobie. Luckily we had three ppl to pull three dogs apart. Our one female will not stop once a fight starts so as soon as you pull the other dog off she comes back for more. 

my 13 year old DD is home alone with the dogs all day long. Since we don't have anyway to separate teh dogs she has to rotate them out of crates for her own safety and that of the dogs until we get home.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

So sorry you were injured, hope the bites will be feeling better soon.

I don't think you failed, you were dealing with an age old problem. From all I've heard, bitch fights are terrible, sometimes they'll fight to the death. Glad your two girls didn't go that far.


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

Kate,

Awww it makes me sad to see you beat yourself up over this situation. Sometimes for whatever reason two dogs just aren't compatible. It's too bad we can't ask them why, but even if we could, they'd probably STILL fight! I'm sure with your experience you've heard about various different training techniques and ideas on how to make it work, but even if they're effective, this type of training can take a lot of time and persistence. I don't mean to come off as being selfish at all, but if I were in your shoes I would do the exact same thing - The foster dog would have to go back. It's a wonderful thing to open up your home for fosters, but I think your own dogs must come first and you have a responsibility to protect them, especially inside of their own homes. It's an unfortunate situation for the foster dog, but sometimes you can't do the ideal thing for everyone and that's just life. You can continue fostering and helping a great many dogs like you've been. But please, try not to be too upset with yourself. Like I said, you've got a person right here who would have done the same thing in that situation. Pat yourself on the back for all the pups you've helped so far!









-Jackie


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Man that just stinks...... rotating crates and all.......... I might get the bite looked at.....


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

It's okay. I know you feel terrible but sometimes it just doesn't work out. It's really not your fault, some dogs just can't get along.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Jackie that makes me feel a whole lot better thanks....I just wish it hadn't been SUCH a bad fight- and you are probably right they might have gone till one was no more.... with her weight, Rox probably would have won but who knows.... gonna get the bite looked at it's really hurting more now.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Why is she going back to TN and who is she going to?

It is not uncommon for two females not to get along. I have three females (2 personal and 1 foster) that all seem to get along, but they vary in ages and I consider myself very lucky.

FYI: Put a cold compress on the bite. It will help keep swelling down and reduce some of the bruising. Trust me, I have gotten my fair share of bites from breaking up dog fights.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm sorry it isn't working out.

Who are you fostering for? The rescue is in TN? Or...where is she being returned to?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I guess what I'm saying here is...if you are not fostering her for a rescue and she is being returned to a shelter in TN...that is a really bad option for her......

maybe we can help you think of an alternative.........


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

> Quote:gonna get the bite looked at it's really hurting more now.


Definitely do that. I'm notorious for trying to treat bites myself and not getting them checked out with the thought "Ah, it'll be alright." However, I once made this mistake and ended up with a nasty infection. I think cat bites are more susceptible than dog, but in my case it was a dog bite that time. You never know when that might happen so better safe than sorry!

-Jackie


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I know how badly a fight can shake you up. There is nothing worse than a bitch fight. Every time I have had to go to the hospital get stitched up, it was the result of breaking up a bitch fight. Our catch phrase (sick humor here) is "Is it a GAPING wound"? 

After a bite, I take Motrin right away and apply a cold compress - (a bag of frozen peas works great!) to the wound. Generally the bruise actually hurts worse than the puncture. I always stay up to date on my tetanus shot. 

Some dogs just hate each other and there is really not a whole lot you can do about it. We had a foster who would always just go after my old gentle dog, Trooper. She did not pick fights with any other dog, just poor ole Trooper. We ended up having her moved to another foster home because we were not going to have our old girl attacked in her own home. 

This happens from time to time and it is all part of being a foster. We do the best we can, which is a whole lot more than most other folks do!!! Don't forget that part!!!!!!

Take good care of yourself.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I know how you feel but you tried your best and that is more than some people. I expericned the same thing but it was a male PB GSD he just hated my girls and they did nothing to him, but they barked at him. Everytime I had him on leash he lunged at them, so I muzzled them all to see what would happen and sure enough he chased them down caught them and jumped on their backs trying t bite them. He was bigger and stronger and I did not want my girls to get hurt. He was a great peole friendly dog. I had to return him crying the whole way. They told me they found him a one dog home.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: myamomI guess what I'm saying here is...if you are not fostering her for a rescue and she is being returned to a shelter in TN...that is a really bad option for her......
> 
> maybe we can help you think of an alternative.........


We have- I am a volunteer for a rescue group in TN we have 12 or so foster homes in TN and NE areaWe are trying to find her another foster home here in New England but untill then....the WORST CASE SCENARIO she takes the transport truck back to Tn and her original foster home - there were 4 other pups there and there were no issues- I am sure it's just a bad match and not her fault at all......

As for the bite- no worse for wear- I am Up to date on Rabies and Tetanus for work (I am a vet tech) a nice puncture for the DH to worry about.....
She is up to date on everything plus the kitchen sink,.... it's part of our adoption protocol ...anyway there is a possibility that she can go to another foster in Massachusetts.....keep the piggies crossed.....









Thanks for the reminders that it's not a failure on anyone's part- and yeah ......how much of a gaping wound????


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

What rescue in TN are you working with?


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Miss Linda's Dogs for adoption...they are in Decateur TN and it's the only all breed rescue that I work with....I have been with them for over 4 1/2 years and they are wonderful folks that have adopted out now- 1,200 or so animals (primarilly dogs) to loving families across New England and points North.... 
They are meticulous in making sure all are vaccinated spayed and cleaned up before being offered for adoption and they have become great friends as well.....
I am lucky to have them in life they are all a wonderful bunch of folks.....


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Kate I dont foster and never have but it sounds like a bad situation. As the others said please dont beat yourself up, I am sure you have already helped many dogs and there will be many dogs in your future. Hope your bites heal and feel better soon.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Well just an update on the scenario- 
She was moved to another foster home where she encountered a worse situation and then was moved (next morning) to a third foster home. There she was brought to a local Humane society for evaluation. She has SOME issues with dog aggression but they are willing to work with her...

She is ON HER WAY!!!! 

I am so happy for her and my bruises, etc are almost all better!!! 

Happy ending thank God!!!
Thanks All!!!
Kate


----------

